# Adding a 3d background to an established tank in 60 minutes



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

I know this question has been asked many times in the past and just recently. Can you add a background to an established tank? And the answer is yes, and it took less then an hour. The key is to make accurate size panels. The Fish dont like it much but its very quick!!

Before










Tank cleaned and black background removed










Clear a spot in your substrate for the first panel to fit on back glass










Put the panel against the back glass and move your substrate over (or a rock) along the bottom to keep the bottom firm against the glass. The top is held in place by bouancy and a goo accurate cut to fit snug.










Repeat process until all panels are in










Top left back corner










Background barely sticks out from the tank rim. Still can use a HOB filter



















Sides


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the demonstration! That looks pretty easy - just to clarify - you didn't glue it in at all but just held it in with sand/rocks and the plastic frame of the tank right? and your heater/filter etc is hanging in front of the background right?

I guess for my tank I would need to get 3 panels right? It's 48" long by 20" tall. I am favoring your slimline designs over making my own as I don't think there's much chance I could get mine to look that good - while still making it less than an inch thick.

I'm not sure how the heater and intake would fit in though.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

You can do it this way with just about any thinner flat backed background (diy or store bought) , even thicker then this. And nothing was used other then what was in the tank, *** done this many times and never had one move on me.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm thinking I might have to make one of these. Although I'm sure it would take me a little more than an hour seeing as I have about 3 inches of substrate and an acrylic tank with small @$$ cut out openings to deal with :? .


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah i actually used 3 different pieces, i just forgot to take a pic with just the first piece in there by itself.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like you've done this a few times and know what to expect. Have you had any trouble with grung getting behind the background and forming a mini-sewer type place. That has been one of the things holding me back.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

No problems yet, the longest *** ever had a background installed like this has been a year or so. The nice thing is that there not permanent (movable from tank to tank and person to person). I guess you could always pull them out every few months or so to check on it?? Really there is only a few mm if any at all between the background and glass


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Isn't one of the best things about having an in-tank background the ability to hide the filter intakes behind it? Heaters?

I have one in every tank but there is a space behind for equipment.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Personally I agree with ya DJRansome, I like the space behind the backgrounds in most of my tanks also. But you always hear people that don't want to lose the space or dont want to have to tear down there tank for days to install one.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I like this background a lot, and it looks great in your tank. May I ask where it came from?


----------

